# Please help, Thyroid bloodwork came back...not really sure what to make of it?



## pg600rr (Apr 15, 2012)

So I have been very sick for about two months now, seeing a number of specialists @ Boston hospitals. I have been working with an endocrine to rule out any issues there. I am 29 y/o male, was in great shape, working out everyday, active, until I started feeling bad about two months ago. Current height/weight is 6'/155lbs.

Some relevant symptoms since I havent been feeling well: bp is down around 110/70 (was closer to 125/90), pulse around 48/50 while in bed, mid 50's at rest, mid 80's/low 90's when up and about, get cold often, very lightheaded a lot, lost about 15 lbs. in two weeks when this first started, felt ill wasnt eating much, since then have lost about 5 lbs. in 6 weeks.

Thyroid blood work:

Cortisol a.m. fasting: 16.7 mcg/dl Ref range: 6.7-22.6 [done on 4/13]
ACTH plasma a.m. fasting: 13.3 pg/ml Ref. range: <46 [done on 4/13]
PTH, intact: 33 pg/ml Ref. range: 15-65 [done 3/27]
TSH 1.56 & 1.2 uIU/ml Ref. range: .34-5.6 [done 2/21 & 3/22]
FT4 .90 ng/dl Ref. range: .58-1.64 [done 2/21]
Anti-Thyroglobulin Antibodies less than 20 Ref. range: 0-40 [done 2/21]
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies less than 10 Ref. range: 0-35 [done 2/21]

She said everything looks great, had suspected possible Addison's but said my cortisol was right where she wanted it to be. Any thoughts on these numbers? do they essentially rule out a thyroid or adrenal gland issues being part of my problem? I thought the ACTH looked a hair low but she said they only really look to that if cortisol is off and she said mine was right where she was hoping....


----------



## jmill (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd see a gastroenterologist and check for SIBO and get your iron checked at the same time. I'm not an expert, just based on my own past experiences.


----------



## pg600rr (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey funny you should mention that. I had the sibo test and it came slightly elevated. Had a baseling of 1 ppm and it spiked to 24 ppm at 90 mins. Could have juat been reaching the large intestine but they put me on 10 days xifaxan anyway. On day 7 now might be showing a little improvement... iron is fine. What was your sibo experience? Iam highly skeptical that is what has been causing all my symptoms...


----------



## jmill (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't be skeptical, it can cause a lot of problems you don't even think of. First of all, you can/will become malabsorptant. As your vitamin and mineral absorption declines a lot of problems start to crop up. Even being slightly hypothyroid can cause motility problems that can lead to SIBO. You start to lose weight, develop a lot of symptoms you've described and can develop a lot more. Doctors routinely check for Vitamin D but your vitamin B will drop, biotin, all the B vitamins, vitamin A, and a host of other vitamins your body needs. You can get "sub-clinical" presentations of vitamin deficiencys most doctors never see and will not be able to diagnose. If you're lucky and get a good doctor they'll check some other things. I've found a lot of doctors who don't believe me until I get the blood work done and then say "I've never seen that before". Do a little research on malabsorption and vitamin deficiency and you'll be surprised what you'll learn. The info is there and it's from good, reliable sources. Most doctors just treat the 99.9% illnesses they see all the time. Anything else and you're in trouble unless you do your own research or find a very good doctor.


----------



## pg600rr (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks i knew it could cause a host of problems buy all my mineral and vitamin levels have all been fine...and all my gastric empting studies have been peefect...both were 4 hour testa with the eggs and toast


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pg600rr said:


> So I have been very sick for about two months now, seeing a number of specialists @ Boston hospitals. I have been working with an endocrine to rule out any issues there. I am 29 y/o male, was in great shape, working out everyday, active, until I started feeling bad about two months ago. Current height/weight is 6'/155lbs.
> 
> Some relevant symptoms since I havent been feeling well: bp is down around 110/70 (was closer to 125/90), pulse around 48/50 while in bed, mid 50's at rest, mid 80's/low 90's when up and about, get cold often, very lightheaded a lot, lost about 15 lbs. in two weeks when this first started, felt ill wasnt eating much, since then have lost about 5 lbs. in 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Your FREE T4 is very low. Mid-range of the range given by your lab is 1.11

It would be a very very good thing to get a FREE T3 test as well. Most of us feel best when FT4 and FT3 are above the mid-range.

Are you eating a lot of soy products? Are you taking any supplements w/L-Carnitine?

Did doc check your testosterone?

Could you please list your symptoms that you think may not be relevant?


----------



## pg600rr (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

So just had FT4 and TSh tested again and hd a stim test

latest FT4 was 1.4 ref. range .9-1.7
latest TSH was 2.02 ref range .5-5.7

stim test

9 am fasting cortisol was 17.6, got ATCH inject, jumped to 34.9 @ 1 hour, docs said this was perfect...

not eating any soy, or taking any supps or medications at all...never have, not even tylenol...

test was checked but quite a while ago, it was as follows:

tested back on 9/27/11 before I was really having these symptoms but..

test 533 ref. range 241-827
free test 98 ref. range 47-244
free test % 1.8 ref range 1.6-2.9
sex hormone binding globulin 38.6 ref. range 17.3-65.8

Thoughts?

symptoms are as follows:
gi issues (mild constant naseua, sporadic bloating, burping etc.)
sporadic cold hands/feet 
very lightheaded
low bp much lower than it use to be... also seems to jump around but doesnt drop upon standing, actually rises a bit as it should
low pulse at rest, jumps substantially (30 points or so) upon standing, prob. to keep the bp up, cardi said my heart is actually doing what it should be, i.e., beating faster upon standing to keep my bp at the same level or rising a bit to prevent blood pooling
leg muscls feel almost tight, especially in the morning, very uncomfortable/odd feeling
get a very sporadic, non itchy blotchy rash, usually on trunk, not raised or anything...maybe like once every 5-10 days, fades quickly like 30-40 mins.

As for tests...tons and tons have been done, seeing derma, neuro, gastro, cardi, endo, immuno, and allerg specialists... heart, allergy, derma and immune issues have all been pretty much ruled out..

endo, neuro and gastro still in play... I also do have gastro issues that were discovered when things went really down hill a few months ago, but I think their discovery was incidental.. 4 linear discrete ulcers (mild non bleeding) in lower esophagus and mild esophagitis.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Have you been tested for gluten sensitivity?

Renee


----------



## pg600rr (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, I have been tested for celiac, multiple biopsies and blood tests including a genetic marker test in which both the markes present with celiac patients were absent (doc said this test being negative made my chances of gluten issue less than .01%


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Your symptoms sound like mine when I was diagnosed hypo, no rash but developed psoriasis at the same time...I had/have adrenal symptoms plus gut problems.


----------

